# BMC Streetfire



## Kevie (Apr 20, 2006)

Has anyone ridden or heard of the BMC Streetfire?
It looks like a heck of a bike.
Kevie


----------



## carchaser (Apr 11, 2004)

*I would like to hear opinions too*

I do not have any input on this bike, but I also would like to hear opinions about it. Heck, Phonak rode the Streetfire SSX in Roubaix this year so they've got to be sturdy, but I wonder about the ride quality. Anyone know how they ride? With it's crosslock seat joint, would you put it up against alu frames with carbon rear triangles? Is the Road Racer SL01 that much better a ride or is the difference in the SSX and SL01 marketing?


----------



## DavidGrip (Feb 24, 2006)

I built a Streetfire, mid may. I previously raced on a Giant TCR alu, and a Cannondale. My first ride was 75 miles. I found the bike to ride very well. Stiff on the climbs and sprinting, but absorbed the road well, good feedback-vibrations. My LBS gave me a Colnago with a carbon rear end to ride while mine was being built. Maybe it is me and due to my weight and power, 200- weightlifter. The colnago felt sluggish, slow to react on climbs and sprints. The bike also corners very well. I am very pleased with my frame choice. The price is also unbelieveable. I am very sensative to the way a bike rides, and I would highly recommend this frame.


----------



## cyclistijim (Jul 8, 2006)

Have been reading about the Streetfire SSX. Would like to know if anyone has compared the ride with the BMC SLO1. I am looking at upgrading from a Bianchi steel frame Dedaccia with Campag Mirage. I want to stick with Campag but go Centaur. Any riders out there with this kind of setup? I live in Perth Western Australia,...good riding!


----------

